# B52 Flat Band



## cjs

Well, I have made my first slingshot modification (I am antsy waiting for my Pocket Predator frames).

I cut 1/2" x 10" Theraband Gold bands and a tiny pouch from one of the wife's old hand bags. After tying at the pouch and frame each side may be 8". I was going to flip the frame around, but wanted to see how long the bands will last this way.

Versus the stock yellow tubes, this modification is a huge improvement! Not from a speed aspect, the bands seem to be slower, BUT the bands allow me to anchor consistantly, are any easier pull, no hard slaps, and much much more quiet.

I am now able to hit a 14" x 6" target every shot at approximately 55' (that just happened to be the size and distance of a stump in the backyard). I need to make and setup a catch box closer to start improving.

Soooo addictive!


----------



## cjs

Constructive criticism is appreciated, especially on my tie job.
-Chris


----------



## bigron

looks good to me if you have trouble with them slipping just slide them farther forward and add a few more wraps to it, but they look nice and solid,if i haven't said before welcome to the forum,you will love those new shooters,they are a ferrari compared to that moped you have there you will never pick that wrist rocket up again :wave:


----------



## cjs

Thanks, haha. I am the guy that is too big for mopeds, but loves to ride them, dead serious, haha.


----------



## Dr J

Happy to hear that you are experimenting and enjoying it.. lots of information on this forum, just ask !


----------



## cjs

I think I can make the bands a little thicker or shorter to get a little more speed, just didn't want to strain this flexible frame too much.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Sweet - modifying stuff to be more fun is the core of this sport 

Good job on the light bands. I can't recommend starting off with light bands to work on your for more, it's a very good move.

If the ties are holding, then no problems. If they slip a bit, then re-wrap them as you did there, but when you've got 4-5 wraps go to, fold the loose end of latex back over itself, over the band ties, and wrap that there, too. Locks her all in place and leaves a nice and neat finish.


----------



## cjs

Thanks ABG. It was an easy mod to do and I really enjoy it! The wife had all of the tools to cut the Theraband, I just went out and bought a leather hole punch (may need to buy a bigger one, the largest hole seems to work for the tiny pocket and narrow bands I made, but maybe not if I want larger bands) and a set of forceps for passing the band ends through.


----------



## Flatband

Good job CJ! The light bands will really improve your accuracy and you can then up grade to heavier drawing stuff later if so inclined. You can also tie them on the outside of the prongs to go through the throat. The way you have it rigged is the way I like most.


----------



## cjs

Thanks Flatband!

Today I made a pouch a little larger than the first and cut more 1/2" wide bands, tied them at 7" from frame to edge of the pouch (first set was 8"). I think my tie job is better on this set.

The pull is still nice and light, but now I am getting closer to a full pull on the bands and the 1/4" steel balls are flying what seems to be faster than stock, but still much more quiet! Accuracy also seems better, but that could just be from more shooting time.

Dang, this is fun!

Edit: I need to purchase a chrony, I have been wanting one for my air rifles, this will help justify it, right?


----------



## squirrel squasher

I wrap my flats around the end of the bend. Does it ever er slip for you that way?


----------



## cjs

Between the first set of flat bands and the current set of flat bands, I have shot approximately 500 shots tied this way without any kind of slippage, that I can notice anyway.

I did start shooting 3/8" steel with this setup yesterday. I seem to be able to shoot it more accurately with the larger ammo. Not having the flat sides like the Daisy 1/4" may make a difference too.


----------



## halbart

Smart approach. Power shooting is fine in itself and interesting , but accuracy ( which varies according to one's own definition ) is the whole point of shooting in the first place ! A chrony is a good buy, tells it like it is and has saved the life of many an empty bean can. Lol.


----------



## Larry Bourgeois

I like the way you put this together, brother of the fork.  lb


----------



## Ibojoe

This was my first set up way back when. I band it and shoot it every so often just to see the difference between my new forks. Your gonna love the pocket predator frames. Going back to shoot it every so often will give you a chance to count your blessings. You are well on your way my friend! Welcome to the forum


----------



## SteveJ

Does anybody have any opinions on if a wrist rocket would take any of the strain off my shoulere " teres maj and minor. I just bought a b 52 to tryit, gonna put some flats on it. Just wondering if this is something anybody else had done for the shoulder pain reason. thanks Steve


----------



## Tobor8Man

Shoulder of your draw arm or holding arm? My wrist-braced slingshots seem to take strain off my wrist. Not sure if it will help w/ shoulder pain. Do you warm up before you shoot? Have you considered a light band set up?


----------



## SteveJ

Tobor8Man said:


> Shoulder of your draw arm or holding arm? My wrist-braced slingshots seem to take strain off my wrist. Not sure if it will help w/ shoulder pain. Do you warm up before you shoot? Have you considered a light band set up?


Its my left arm I hold frame width. I messed it up a couple months ago using a pole saw . Im a59 so I do heal as fast. Ive kept shooting but it wont go away... Maybe a bb setup or something.. I tried some 10x 5 on .50 yesterday , and it wouldnt throw 5/16 w/ any speed or accuracy. I stretch some maybe no t enough. I love shootin, got into it 7 months ago , about the funnest thing I do so I probably shoot more rounds after Im beat than I should


----------



## Tobor8Man

Walmart and Target both carry SPRI resistance bands, they are latex based. You get 3 exercise bands for $10.00, one each - light medium and heavy. Make some bands with the light one. Walmart also carries Daisy wrist braced slingshots. Cut off the tubes at the end of the fork (they are really worthless) and wrap and tuck the light band set. You can also use the exercise bands for warm-up stretches.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KawKan

SteveJ said:


> Does anybody have any opinions on if a wrist rocket would take any of the strain off my shoulere " teres maj and minor. I just bought a b 52 to tryit, gonna put some flats on it. Just wondering if this is something anybody else had done for the shoulder pain reason. thanks Steve


Man, we have opinions by the truckload!

They are all free, and a bargain at half the price!

My opinion is the wrist brace isn't going to help.

You might get some relief/aid shooting with a forked stick or tripod supporting your shooting hand. Bill Hays discusses something like this about half way through this vid:






You might also consider going to a longer draw - 3/4 or full butterfly. The band resistance is going to be the same for stretching 10mm of latex to 5 times its length whether you are stretching 6 inches to 30 inches or 12 inches to 60 inches. But the 12 inches is twice the latex and twice the power. It's the same kick as 20mm at 6 inches, but the resistence of the 10mm.

Lastly, you might try keeping your current band setup and dropping your ammo to .177 steel, 6mm airsoft, or 9-10mm clay.

I'd also advocate for keeping your sessions short - maybe 10 to 15 shots. Hopefully you can do this several times a day without stressing your injury.

Best of luck! Hope your healing is quick and permanent!


----------



## Reed Lukens

I agree with KawKan, the brace won't do much for the shoulder. But throw some .45 bands on there and grab some 8mm clay ammo and you'll be happy  Maybe start at 450% draw instead of 500% or more, then work your way back up after you start getting better. I have .45 Sumeike but any brand will do. I picked up some of this clay below, it works great and it's nice and light.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B087R2D6FN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SteveJ

thanks all!! I setup a natural w/ some narrow but kinda thick orange office bands, dont recall the number. I am shooting bbs and its not bad out to 10m. Id tried bbs befor w/ a heavier setup. But this lighter set seems ok, kinda touch on release, but that will probably be good for me in the end .

again, thank you. Its over use, and not letting things heal. Its hard to stop when your having fun!


----------



## SteveJ

SteveJ said:


> thanks all!! I setup a natural w/ some narrow but kinda thick orange office bands, dont recall the number. I am shooting bbs and its not bad out to 10m. Id tried bbs befor w/ a heavier setup. But this lighter set seems ok, kinda touch on release, but that will probably be good for me in the end .
> 
> again, thank you. Its over use, and not letting things heal. Its hard to stop when your having fun!


Kaw kan you are Ray right?


----------



## nike

So Great :violin:


----------



## Henry the Hermit

cjs said:


> I think I can make the bands a little thicker or shorter to get a little more speed, just didn't want to strain this flexible frame too much.


Unless you're drawing close to 40 inches, the bands are too long for speed. Measure your draw, divide by 5 cut so your finished bands are that long, and you will have bands that will zip way faster than the stock Daisy tubes. BTW, Daisy's F16 is a stronger frame, and the wrist brace will soon become a nuisance.


----------

